# Nautica Watches Latest News: BFD 100 Multi



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Nautica Watches Dives Deep
*Nautica Watches releases a unique watch, the powerful BFD 100 Multi. The captivating design is sporty and bold with authentic diving details, including a turning top ring with oversized numbers, a sport diving dial with luminous option, and large luminous hands and markers.*

Signature hands, featuring an open design with luminous arrow tips that provide a quick read for functionality in limited sunlight or dark environment, are attention grabbers. Whether diving, swimming, or sailing the seas this sport watch makes a bold statement with its ready for action look and genuine detail.

The mega-sized 50mm case is available in steel and black IP with a black, blue or luminous dial. Featuring a Japanese multifunction movement with day, date, and 24 hour subdials, the BFD 100 Multi includes its signature oversized crown and is water resistant up to 100M. Integrated soft resin straps with the Nautica logo are available in black, white, orange, or yellow.

"We are proud to introduce our new, oversized BFD 100 Multi. The clean, bold multifunction design combined with the Nautica brand's signature details is sure to capture the energetic spirit of the Nautica consumer." Linda Calvert, VP Global Brand Management.

Founded in 1983, Nautica® is a leading global lifestyle brand ranging from men's, women's and children's apparel and accessories to a complete home collection. Nautica® products are refined casual classics inspired and energized by the water that are always crisp, clean and distinct. Today Nautica® is available in more than 60 countries with more than 200 Nautica® branded stores worldwide. In 2003, the Company was acquired by VF Corporation, a world leader in branded apparel, including sportswear, jeanswear, outdoor products, imagewear and contemporary brand products. Its principal brands include Lee®, Wrangler®, John Varvatos®, JanSport®, Eastpak®, The North Face®, Vans®, Napapijri®, Kipling®, Reef®, 7 For All Mankind® and lucy®. For additional information, please go to www.nautica.com and www.vfc.com.

Introduced in 1994, Nautica Watches for men and women combine distinctive styling, bold colors and unique design. Inspired by sailing, the Nautica brand reflects an energetic lifestyle that appeals to consumers around the globe. Nautica Watches fuse the best of classic American style with the latest in technical innovation.

TIMEX GROUP designs, manufactures and markets innovative timepieces and jewelry globally. Founded in 1854, Timex is part of Timex Group, a privately-held company with numerous brands and over 5,000 employees worldwide and is one of the largest watchmakers in the world. For more information, visit www.timexgroup.com

SOURCE
Timex Group


----------

